# Turmeric as a cure?



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

anyone try Turmeric and helped him with IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think the studies are mixed, but turmeric has been used in various medical traditions for a long time. Now I use it for chest congestion but I make a Chinese herbal tea that is about 1/4 tsp of tumeric and 1/4 tsp of cinnamon in a cup of hot water. I often use honey to sweeten it if I want to. Seems to do more good than just drinking normal tea, but no real proof for that.


----------



## nigol (Jul 7, 2012)

what is it supposed to do? Can it relieve cramping?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The chinese tea combo is about breaking up phelm. Let me look up the tumeric study where they saw positive results.

It is also considered anti-inflammatory and I have a bit of asthma so that may be why it helps my lungs.



> A post-study analysis revealed abdominal pain/discomfort score reduced
> significantly by 22% and 25% in the one- and two-tablet group
> respectively, the difference tending toward significance (p = 0.071).
> There were significant improvements in all bar one of the IBSQOL scales
> of between 5% and 36% in both groups,


IBSQOL is a quality of life questionaire. This study was not placebo controlled.

The follow up placebo controlled didn't see a significant difference between placebo and tumeric.

This was done in mice but shows an effect



> These data suggests that curcumin decreases intestinal motility in albino rats, and this may partly explain the traditional use of curcumin in different disorders like diarrhea, abdominal cramps and irritable bowel syndrome.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I use it as an ant-inflammatory for muscle and joint pain (Ginger also works well for this). I've tried it for IBS with no discernable results.


----------



## fa110n11 (Mar 7, 2013)

I had great results with turmeric. I went from having diarrhea episodes every single day to maybe 2 or 3 times a month. Even if it is the placebo effect, it worked for me, so I will sing it's praises. Its worth a try to take. Its cheap and natural.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive tried it with no real benefit but it didnt do any harm either.


----------



## lukewatson43 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello Everyone

here i discuss about Turmeric. Turmeric is an ancient Herb.It is used for over 2500 years in India.Turmeric have medicinal properties and it is also a spice. Turmeric is a natural antiseptic and antibacterial agent, useful in disinfecting cuts and burns. It is a natural painkiller and cox-2 inhibitor and many more benefits. So start using turmeric on a regular basis.

keep healty and keep smiling..


----------



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought it in herb form, then i bought an expensive bottle in Liposomal form. Sadly, both versions gave me really bad stomach aches and nausea for hours. It's supposed to be excellent and reducing inflammation and I have had SIBO for years so i was hopeful it would help. I guess i have to hold off on this and maybe I"ll be able to use it down the line. If it doesn't cause this reaction in people, i would say it's an excellent herb to take in general for all it's benefits but for me my stomach is too messed up to use it. Perhaps i could handle it in tea form.


----------



## Superfly (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry for ressurecting an old post.

I've used it in cooking and it's pretty much useless. But recently started taking it in high doses, 2 teaspoons twice daily in powder form. It's important to mix coconut oil and/or fresh ground d pepper to ensure that your body actually utilises it. Otherwise you just get alarmingly turmeric coloured bright orange feces, fun but not too helpful 

It has improved my gas, bloating, constipation and diahrea explosions significantly. I just spent the whole weekend engorging on sugar and bad fats and muffins and all such horrible food and have the most minor symptoms. I'm almost tempted to start socialising again 

Just important that you take enough turmeric and mix it with oils and pepper to ensure that your body can utilise the full benifiets!


----------



## Penzel (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been taking curcumin supplements for months. I varied the dose from 500mg to 6 grams but it did nothing my pain.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

In my case it seemed to worsen my symptoms. It is good to know it works so well for you and the importance of the coconut oil and pepper.


----------

